# How much are you getting from your FF's?



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I thought this would be an interesting topic and would give everyone an idea of what to expect from their First Fresheners. List the breed an how much your getting from them please.


Lamanchas
Tara - little over 1/2 gallon a day
Misti - between 1/2 to 1 gallon a day


Alpine
Ping - 1/2 gallon a day (with kid on her)

I'll have a saanen freshening soon that will be a FF. All my girls are on a dairy feed, browse, and orchard/clover hay.

So what are your FF's giving a day?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have Nigerians and am also interested in feedback on this topic. My girl who is a FF gives about 2 cups after holding the kids overnight...and I also will add that this is a VERY, VERY, RELUCTANT two cups. She is not good on the milk stand and is a work in progress. I think if she would calm down she would give a deal more. We shall see if we can ever win her over. I hear 2 cups isn't great though....and until we wean her kids we will only milk once per day.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Will let you know how Penny does in another week.
Her doelings are 8 weeks old and will be leaving in 2 weeks time, at this point the little monkeys have evaded every attempt I've made to separate them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been milking my FF, Feta, since her buckling was 2 weeks. He just left for his new home last Sunday Eve, so I milk twice daily now and get a little over 2 cups a.m. and a little under 2 cups p.m. One side is larger than the other since our little guy preferred that side... I wonder if I can even them out???? Not sure if this is good or bad for a Nigi .. but it is what it is.. We are happy! including Feta!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

It should even out. Mysti was a lop sider too, after milking her for a while it just evened out one day. Same with Tara.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm getting virtually nothing from my nubian, but then, she was almost dry when I picked her up, so it's an uphill battle to get her going again. But for right now, if I kept any of her milk, I'd guessitimate I'm getting around a cup or two a day.

BUT, with my saanen, when she was FF, I was getting over 2 quarts a day from both milkings, I won't be able to find out what she's producing this year, though.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't wait to see how much I will get. Altho Sasha is a 2nd freshner, she was not milked last year.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a ND FF and get 3 1/2 - 4 cups a day from her. She lost her baby so i've been milking her from the start. 

I don't get much more from my older does. This is my first time with them, and their original owner indicated they had had babies before, but didn't say how many times. Their babies are still on them partially, I separate at night, and I get about 2 cups each a day, mostly in the morning (I milk at night, but it's a pittance, I am trying to boost their production)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

ND - 3 cups a day.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

alpine - 1 gallon a day FF


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have two first fresheners this year. Both Toggenburgs.

Cha Cha gave me 3.5 pounds this morning after 12 hours away from the kids.

Curiouser has only been separated from hers once. (I was separating cream and needed extra.) She gave us 4 pounds!!

Side note: Cha Cha's milk tastes like someone poured sugar in in. It is so yummy.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

2 Nigerian FF's...2 weeks fresh. Kids up at night & milked only in the AM (3 buckling kids b/w them), 1 quart a day combined ( a bit less from the doe with twins)


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am happy to report that Curiouser gave me another 4 pounds this morning. And, it was very tasty. I think she's a keeper.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Nubian- producing a little over a gallon as a FF


----------

